
AWS Announces DynamoDB - weirdcat
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2012/01/18/aws-announces-dynamodb/
======
chubot
Better link: [http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2012/01/amazon-
dynamodb....](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2012/01/amazon-
dynamodb.html)

This actually explains the difference between SimpleDB and DynamoDB.
Interestingly, (among other things) it seems that developers complained about
the need to account for eventual consistency in their application, so they're
providing a consistent data store.

Doesn't that just sweep the latency tradeoff under the rug, or is flash making
up the difference? What about the availability tradeoff? (I like the
formulation here, consistency vs availability and consistency vs latency, as
opposed to CAP which never made sense as a 3-way tradeoff:
[http://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2010/04/problems-with-cap-
an...](http://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2010/04/problems-with-cap-and-yahoos-
little.html))

